# Unser Biberteich



## Biberteich (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Forum,

zugegebenermaßen wollte ich mich vor der Teichvorstellung erstmal drücken, weil wir noch im Lernprozess.
Aber ich denke ich kann was nettes vom Bau schreiben und auch von Höhen und Tiefen berichten. ;-)

Vorletztes Jahr kam ein Kumpel auf die Idee einen Teich anzulegen. Gott haben wir ihn ausgelacht und ihm viel Spaß mit den Mücken gewünscht.
Das Jahr drauf haben meine Frau und ich und ein halbes Weinfass gekauft und versucht einer Seerose ein neues Heim zu geben - wir wollten schließlich auch Mücken haben! ;-) Wir haben uns redlich bemüht, dem ständig umkippenden Wasser entgegenzuwirken, bis wir die Geduld mit unserem Minibiotop verloren und upgegraded haben.
Jaja, ich gebe schon zu, dass wir an einem Sommermorgen bei denen am Teich Blut geleckt haben.


Eine Skizze wurde entwickelt - parallel auf dem Rasen und auf dem Papier
 
Grundmaße: 3,5m x 5 m
Inhalt: ziemlich genau 4.000 Liter
Wasserfläche: ? hatte ich mal ausgerechnet, nur wieder vergessen


Entgegen aller Bauanleitungen begann ich mit der Tiefzone und arbeitete mich in die Flachwasserbereiche vor.
 
Mir konnte nämlich keiner sagen, wie ich den Boden aus der Tiefzone abtransportiere ohne mit der Schubkarre einen Salto in der fertigen Flachwasserzone zu machen.


So sollte es sein.
 

Die Stege in Vorbereitung:
 


Entgegen aller Spötter-Meinungen, war die Firestone-Folie nicht zu gross dimensioniert, auch wenn es hier noch so scheint.

 


Nachdem die Falten gezogen und das Wasser eingelaufen war, waren wir mit dem Resultat sehr zufrieden.
 

Kumpel verdiente sich bei der Ufergestaltung nen Schulterklopfer.

 

Meine Frau bestimmte unsere neuen Untermieter, die noch vorm Richtfest einziehen wollten, professionell mittels Fachliteratur.
 

Während meine Frau mit der Bepflanzung alle Hände voll zu tun hatte, testeten Kumpel und ich die "Gardena-Pumpe" und die Hochseetauglichkeit der gerade ausgedockten "Hennig I".
 

Die Sumpfzone wurde direkt bepflanzt.
 

Hinter dem Bambus ist die Kiste für die Pumpe zu sehen - die ersten Steine drapiert. Wasserrücklauf über ein Bambusrohr.
 

Abwarten konnten wir es kaum, dass unsere neuen Teichbewohner einziehen.
Hier schwimmt gerade Angie aus.
 
Angie ist die Chefin und unser Koi - jedenfalls erzählen wir Kumpel und seiner Frau seit nun einem Jahr, dass Angie ein Koi ist. Letztens sagte sie: "also mit euerm Koi hat man euch wohl beschissen". Nein Katrin, wir haben euch seit einem Jahr veralbert und ihr glaubt es immer noch. ;-)


Einen Monat nach Fertigstellung sah unser Teich mit den glücklichen Fischen dann so aus
 

10 Monate später - d.h. vor 1h so:
 






*Höhen und Tiefen haben wir auch bereits durchlebt.*
Die Höhen sind, dass wir voll geniale Goldfische haben, die regelmäßig mit uns toben wollen. Möglich auch, dass sie sich prostituieren, um möglichst viele Sticks zu erhaschen. ;-)
In jedem Fall sind sie quietschfidel.

Vor 6 Wochen riss mich meine Frau morgens um halb 7 aus dem Bett und brüllte, dass das Wasser weg ist. Ich ahnte schon was passiert war und verlangte erst einmal nach nem Kaffee.
Der Filter ist sein Wasser nicht los geworden und ist übergelaufen. Man gut, dass die Pumpe auf halber Höhe installiert ist, dass die Fische noch 1.000 Notliter hatten.
Die Gelegenheit nutzten wir dann, um sämtliche Teichpflanzen in Kies umzubetten. Wasser drauf, S****-Teichstarter dazu und fertig.

Erst schienen die Fische glücklich wie eh und je zu sein, doch tags drauf war alles vorbei. Kein Toben mehr, keine Ausflüge mehr in die 10cm-Sumpfzone und kein Fressen. Stattdessen haben sie sich auf 1m Tiefe verzogen und sich nicht mehr geregt.
Einige Tage später konnten wir erkennen, dass einer unser kleinen Punkies (orangener __ Goldfisch mit schwarzer Rückenflosse) merkwürdige Fussels um sich hat.
Da war Schluss mit lustig. Ich sagte mir, dass wir uns irgend etwas eingefangen haben mussten. Endtweder über den Kies oder über das Brunnenwasser. Auch der PH-Wert lag über 8.4.
Habe einen 100%-igen Wasseraustausch vorgenommen und die Folie möglichst sauber gemacht. S****-Teichstarter mit 4.000 Liter Leitungswasser.

Wegen unseres kranken Punkies konnten wir analysieren, dass unsere Fische __ Parasiten hatten und unser Punkie nun eine optisch sichtbare bakterielle Infektion dazu bekam. Nun wussten wir auch, warum sich unsere Fische an der Teichfolie und an den Pflanzen schubberten! Das Parasiten-Mittelchen von Oase hat die Sache wieder ins Lot gebracht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2rZvnO4Avc

Der PH-Wert war wohl eine Folge des Baustellen-Kies und dass sie scheinbar verhaltensgestört waren, lag daran, dass am Tage der ersten Wasserneubefüllung der __ Reiher vorbei kam und einen mitnahm.

3 verschiedene Ursachen und eine große Wirkung, bis wir die Probleme registrierten.

Unsere Pflanzen sind nun alle samt in der teuersten und besten Teicherde eingepflanzt, um ja keinen weiteren Fehler zu machen. Hygienisch einwandfreier Kies aus der Aquaristik-Abteilung wäre zwar eine perfekte Alternative gewesen, aber die Teicherde passt wunderbar.
Nitrit, Nitrat und Phosphat alles paletti. Algenwachstum vorhanden aber mäßig.


Mücken?  Keine Chance!
 

Ach ja, Wasserchemiker sind wir mitlerweile auch
 


Gruß vom Biberteich


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Moin, moin,
und herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.
Dein Bericht... klasse, detailiert und gut nachvollziehbar.
Wir haben auch erst im dritten Jahr einen Teich.
Allerdings habe ich die paar Pflanzen, die ich mal in "Teicherde" in den Teich eingesetzt hatte, längst rausgeholt, Teicherde entfernt und nur noch in Sand-/Lehmgemisch wieder eingesetzt. Bekommt dem Teich besser, von wegen klarem Wasser/Algenbildung.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Servus Biberteich

Herzlich Willkommen

Danke für die detailierte, bebilderte Teichvorstellung 

Die Hecke auf dem drittvorletzten Bild hinter dem Teich ... ist das Kirschlorbeer 
Wie schneidet Ihr die 

Wünsche Euch noch viel Vergnügen bei uns 


Ps.: sehe im Vordergrund noch sehr viel Rasenfläche ... eine Erweiterung würde gut in Euren Garten passen


----------



## Y*e (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Herzlich Willkommen. Bericht läßt sich sehr angenehm lesen. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## witch127 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Hey, das sieht ja klasse aus und der Steg ist ne super Idee. Gefällt mir supergut!


----------



## Piddel (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Hallo Biberteich,

ein schöner detailierter Bericht nebst Bildern ist das geworden - weiter so !...

Die Teichanlage sieht sehr gut aus. Besonders der große Steg so direkt am Wasser gefällt mir - passt einwandfrei dahin.
Klasse Arbeit - wünsche weiterhin viel Freude am Teich und hier im Forum.

MfG
Piddel

NS Sei ehrlich: Hast erstmal ( sicherheitshalber ) die Baufehler von deinem Kumpel abgewartet bevor es bei Dir los ging....


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Hallo,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Euer Teich ist sehr schön geworden und auf den Bildern sieht das alles höchst gemütlich und einladend aus - als könnte man mal eben zu 'nem Bierchen rüberkommen....
Mit der Feuerstelle gleich daneben hat er auch was vom "Löschteich"...

Aber bitte, lüfte das Geheimnis, WO SIND DIE BIBER? (oder was ist die Geschichte hinter dem Namen?)

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Biberteich (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Hallo ihrs,

danke für Eure Reaktionen. 
Aufgekommene Fragen will ich gerne beantworten.


@Helmut:  hinten/links ist Kirschlorbeer, den man am besten mit der Rosenschere schneidet. Nimmst Du die Heckenschwere, produzierst Du halbe Blätter.
Rechts neben dem Bambus sollte __ Schilf wachsen, der sich jedoch etwas ziert. Weiter rechts ist die originale sommergrüne und blühende Hecke
Rasenfläche? Yip - eine Idee hätte ich noch, aber erst einmal müssen wir Erfahrungen sammeln.

@Heike: der Steg war der Aufhänger für alles. Auch die Größe des Teiches war wichtig, denn es geht uns primär darum Tiere, Fische, __ Frösche udn Co zu beobachten. Steg, Stuhl, Tisch und abends ein Glas __ Wein. ;-)

@Piddel: nein, seine Baufehler sind auch bei uns mit eingegangen, da er stellv. Bauleiter war. Aber um alle Fehler zu erkennen, werden wir den Teich noch 2 Jahre beobachten, bevor die erste Erweiterung kommt. ;-)
Ich träume gerade von einem höher gelegten Bachlauf mit Schilf und sonstigen Pflanzen, wo einfach die Zeolith-Steine und __ Muscheln mit eingelegt werden, die andere im Filter verstecken.
Die Idee wird aber reifen müssen.

@Anna: Wir wohnen hier am Biberbach, auch wenn wir den Biberbach noch nichtr gefunden haben. Aber der Strassenname war zu 95% ausschlaggebend, dass wir hier gebaut haben. ;-)


Anbei noch ein Foto unserer Froschies, die heute morgen ganz ordnungsgemäß zum angesetzten Fotoshooting angetreten sind.
 


Gruß vom Biberteich

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Servus Heiko

Ich meinte nicht mit welchem Werkzeug Ihr die Kirschlorbeerhecke schneidet ...
sondern wie hangelt Ihr Euch am Teich entlang ohne nass zu werden ...
Brett übern Teich 
Da ist doch kein Platz zum Heckenschneiden vorallem wenn sie auch noch so hoch ist das es nur mit Leiter geht ...

Habt Ihr die Hecke schon mal schneiden müssen ... Kirschlorbeer wächst ja langsam ...

Hätte den Teich mindestens einen Meter weiter weg gerückt ... 

Schade das Ihr beim Bau des Teiches noch nicht hier gewesen seid 

Witziges Froschfoto ... 

Aber worauf sitzen sie ... Jutesack  hoffe nicht das dieser in den Teich hängt ... = Algenfutter


----------



## Biberteich (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Hallo Helmut,

dafür ist doch extra der kleine Steg gebaut!  ;-)
 


Weiter weg hätte blöd ausgesehen. Der Teich solte sich so richtig in die Bambus-Ecke integrieren.


Für Arbeiten im Teich legen wir ne große quer Leiter drüber und können von dort zu den Pflanzkörben greifen. Alles Null Problemo!
Hier z.B. meine Frau beim Steine drapieren
 


Die Froschies sitzen genau auf dem Rand (Lieblingsplatz), wo wir zur Permannet-Bewässerung der Ufer-Feuchtbereiches Jute nutzen.
Mit Algen haben wir weniger Probs - nur dass die sich ziemlich schnell zersetzt und die Amseln das Materrial zum Nestbau entdeckt haben.
 


Gruß vom Biberteich 

Heiko


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Biberteich*

Hallo Heiko,
das Froschfoto ist der Knüller!


----------

